# Milhares de idosos de Bragança vivem em lares sem climatização



## Brigantia (14 Jun 2007 às 23:09)

> A esmagadora maioria dos lares e instituições para idosos do Distrito de Bragança não tem climatização para proteger o principal grupo de risco desta região do calor, revelaram hoje as autoridades de saúde.
> 
> Num distrito envelhecido, cerca de 35 mil idosos estão institucionalizados e constituem o grupo mais vulnerável e a principal preocupação do plano de contingência para as ondas de calor, apresentado hoje às equipas locais de saúde.
> 
> ...



Fonte :  © Diário Digital / Lusa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jun 2007 às 14:53)

Bragança, Chaves, Vila Real, Viseu, Guarda, Castelo Branco... Este não é um problema novo! Com as escolas passa-se o mesmo, mas como são cada vez menos o problema vai se resolvendo por sí! Em relação aos lares, acontece o inverso, assim a situação tende a agudizar-se! Confiemos nas pessoas de bem de este país!


----------

